# age of mythology the titans cant go online



## brianpen68 (Jun 4, 2008)

got the dvd gold edition of ubisoft i can play on aom online almost no problem exept there always stadn your version dont match your host version but when i try connect on titans i got the follow message """cant connect to eso make sure you got the last patch installed""
i got the latest version does anywhone now how to slove this plz help


----------



## Ningen (Jun 5, 2008)

Got the same problem u probably have the gold edition..... Dont know how to solve it i jus think u cant play it online.


----------



## brianpen68 (Jun 4, 2008)

i can play online on the aom version just fine just not on the aom titans version so strange


----------



## Ningen (Jun 5, 2008)

Well i got that gold edition..... and i cant play them both online... keep saying theres another update and stuff


----------



## brianpen68 (Jun 4, 2008)

than im lucky i only got that message with titans 
if anywhone now haow to solve that plz tell


----------



## ehooyung (Mar 10, 2009)

I need the same help. I bought gold edition and i can't go online on titans. but here is where mine is different. It says i need an update so i hit check for updates, but it says that both aom and aot are both up to date. what to do?????????????????????????????? At least i have the campaign for now.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Microsoft support for AoMG: *http://support.microsoft.com/select/default.aspx?target=assistance&c1=510&GSSProdSelMore510*


----------

